# Looking for advice on starting IUI



## welshdragon8 (Dec 29, 2015)

Me and my partner are considering starting treatment with donor sperm but we're not quite sure where to start. We've looked on line at clinics but not sure whether we just make an appointment or whether we have to visit our doctor first. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

May also be worth putting a call into some of the clinics that you are interested in and asking them their process too, some will have information evenings that you can attend (although at our local one it was more biased towards IVF treatment). But you could ask them to send you some info too particularly if the process isn't clear on their website 

Rx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

We used two different clinics and both times we had to be referred by GP (made me laugh really - why would we go to the trouble of using donor if we had a choice!)  I would also recommend looking at the HFEA website because they show the success rates of all the different clinics, which obviously might influence your decision on where to go. 

Good luck!


----------

